# photo of the day | june 2022



## mollyc

Welcome to the Photo of the Day thread for this month! All members are invited to participate, share your favorite and/or best images..... Not a lot of rules here, but one photo per day is the limit, and must be the member's own work. There are no limitations on gear used, so grab your iPhone, your P&S, your compact camera, your DSLR or your mirrorless ILC and join in! Oh, and there are no restrictions on subject matter (except must be Safe For Work [SFW], of course), so shoot away: we'd like to see your best efforts!

Images can be from one's archives or fresh out of the camera -- the shooter's choice.


----------



## Spike




----------



## oldBCguy

A 'touch of orange' in my early-morning neighbourhood walk today - the blossums were definitely aging, but a first sighting for me.


----------



## Katbel

Bumblebee pollinating


----------



## Eric

Latest from this location, I know I've posted before but they're all a bit different. I put a lot of time into editing this one.


----------



## Citysnaps

Impromptu street portrait in San Francisco.


----------



## DT

Took this while walking the bridge over the intracoastal, iPhone 13 Pro Max using the wide lens, I was standing on the opposite side so I trimmed off a bunch of bridge 






In the lower left you can kind of see the channel goes turns that way in addition to going straight, that leads out to the ocean, and that corner is a great ("4x4 only") spot for hanging out, SUP, maybe a little flounder fishing


----------



## mollyc

DT said:


> Took this while walking the bridge over the intracoastal, iPhone 13 Pro Max using the wide lens, I was standing on the opposite side so I trimmed off a bunch of bridge
> 
> View attachment 14528
> 
> 
> In the lower left you can kind of see the channel goes turns that way in addition to going straight, that leads out to the ocean, and that corner is a great ("4x4 only") spot for hanging out, SUP, maybe a little flounder fishing



what state is this?


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> Took this while walking the bridge over the intracoastal, iPhone 13 Pro Max using the wide lens, I was standing on the opposite side so I trimmed off a bunch of bridge
> 
> View attachment 14528
> 
> 
> In the lower left you can kind of see the channel goes turns that way in addition to going straight, that leads out to the ocean, and that corner is a great ("4x4 only") spot for hanging out, SUP, maybe a little flounder fishing




That's a beaut.  I love the low horizon perspective. Refreshing!


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> what state is this?




Hahaha, I just realized my profile location is what it is ...   

Florida, specifically the St. Augustine area.  I was on that bridge basically looking the direction of the arrow


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> Took this while walking the bridge over the intracoastal, iPhone 13 Pro Max using the wide lens, I was standing on the opposite side so I trimmed off a bunch of bridge
> 
> View attachment 14528
> 
> 
> In the lower left you can kind of see the channel goes turns that way in addition to going straight, that leads out to the ocean, and that corner is a great ("4x4 only") spot for hanging out, SUP, maybe a little flounder fishing




Also feels a little Diebenkorn-ish, in a pleasing way.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Feeding time.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Katbel

mollyc said:


>



It's a golden horse


----------



## Citysnaps

mollyc said:


>




There are a lot gems in in your photo,  I especially love the walked horse in the background under the neck of the horse in front. Was that serendipity or planned?  Not that it makes any difference - I'll take serendipity any day when I can get it.     As they're pleasing to the eye, I also like curved elements in photos - and the hose nails it big time.    I also like the black steps, don't know why - must be the shape and for me being unexpected, while not distracting. And of course the water spray.  A bonus is the horse having a catchlight in its eye.

Superb all around!


----------



## fooferdoggie

portland Pedalpalooza Kickoff Ride this is the end of the ride took my first panoramic pic to try to get the scope of how many people a few thousand at least. cant upload the full size.


----------



## oldBCguy

Yellow 'flag(s)' - spotted on local neighbourhood walk yesterday morning.


----------



## mollyc

citypix said:


> There are a lot gems in in your photo,  I especially love the walked horse in the background under the neck of the horse in front. Was that serendipity or planned?  Not that it makes any difference - I'll take serendipity any day when I can get it.     As they're pleasing to the eye, I also like curved elements in photos - and the hose nails it big time.    I also like the black steps, don't know why - must be the shape and for me being unexpected, while not distracting. And of course the water spray.  A bonus is the horse having a catchlight in its eye.
> 
> Superb all around!




The horse in the background was just serendipity...it was really bright shooting into the sun and since this was on mirrorless, I was really just focused on keeping the main characters in the frame. I took a couple similar ones on film, too, it will be interesting to see how those turn out; I know the dynamic range will be a lot less on the horse.

I do wish those cars weren't there, but that's where the staff parks. The stairs are kind of funny, but there are a lot of really big horses, and it's an all girls school, so most (all??) of them need those steps to mount the horses.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps

One of the best times making photos in San Francisco over the years was having a chat and making portraits of SFPD officers I ran into on the street. 

Often I'd make 4x6 prints of encounters to keep in my camera bag, so I could give them a photo if I ran into them again in the future.  That was always appreciated.   I never kept track of the number of portraits made, but a couple hundred wouldn't surprise me. This photo was a bit unusual because it was at night and had multiple officers.


----------



## Katbel

Horsetail


----------



## DT

Follow-up photo facing the other direction 

We live, ummm, right out there in the distance 

Kind of cool you can see the intracoastal and the ocean, gives you a sense of the sliver of land we inhabit.  You can also see the color of the water change out on the horizon (on the right).


----------



## Spike




----------



## Katbel

Spike said:


> View attachment 14557



Portugal?


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike

Katbel said:


> Portugal?



Yes. I think I took this in Porto.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## DT

This isn't really that great of a photo, just thought it would be fun to provide some perspective on "the bridge" I've mentioned a few a times above (this is facing east):







If you run/walk all the way to the end of the sidewalk on the other side, starting from the marina on the west side, that's about a mile, so it's easy to get in 2 miles just doing over and back


----------



## DT

And this is sort of interesting, on the other/east side, there's a little parking area, and kind of a park-ish space, that has a wooden walkway that loops down and under the bridge and over to the other side (that's the new hotels, Publix and whatnot), and they have a couple of bench/art overlooks, this one is facing north, the houses you can see in post #22 (this is from "behind" them):


----------



## mollyc

DT said:


> Hahaha, I just realized my profile location is what it is ...
> 
> Florida, specifically the St. Augustine area.  I was on that bridge basically looking the direction of the arrow
> 
> View attachment 14530



My MIL lives in Atlantic Beach, so just up the road from you a bit. But our family vacations in NC almost every summer (we bop around different beach towns) and there is always an intracoastal waterway somewhere we are!


----------



## oldBCguy

Pretty yellow & pink rose observed via a walkabout in a neighbourhood courtyard garden early this morning.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Katbel

Today I have some issue uploading my photo: oops we ran in some problems! Server error
Not anymore   Thanks


----------



## SuperMatt

Katbel said:


> Today I have some issue uploading my photo: oops problems!



Eric is testing some fixes to the site. I notice that my ignored threads are also back in the list. So he is turning things off/on to see what is affecting performance.


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Citysnaps

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 14598




Cute expressions. I'm detecting a bit of defiance there.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Apple fanboy

citypix said:


> Cute expressions. I'm detecting a bit of defiance there.



I liked the symmetry of the way they were looking. Mostly they were just waiting for mum or dad to appear with a bug.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike




----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## oldBCguy

Colourful walkway .. local Mall - early, yesterday morning.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Katbel




----------



## Spike

Valley of the Nuns, Madeira.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Eric

From a recent road trip.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Fresh seafood.


----------



## Citysnaps

Just outside of Sacramento California, near the Delta. Inspired by German photographers Bernd & Hilla Becher.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Spike

Dinan, France


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Eric

Went to grab some sunrise shots but it was foggy and this guy appeared rowing by so I grabbed some shots of that instead.


----------



## oldBCguy

Pretty little flower, growing at the base of a large tree -- caught with the early-morning light, via a walk through Cameron Park (a local Municipal park) today.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## oldBCguy

A frail & fragile looking flower .. love the unusual shape & colour -- neighbourhood walk, early one morning last week.


----------



## Katbel

oldBCguy said:


> A frail & fragile looking flower .. love the unusual shape & colour -- neighbourhood walk, early one morning last week.
> 
> View attachment 14762



Not that frail, it's an invasive plant but the flower looks beautiful


----------



## Katbel

The Bumblebee has been in few flowers as you can see from the amount of pollen it has on the back


----------



## Citysnaps

Street portrait in SF.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## oldBCguy

... nice to see some signs of life out on our apartment's balcony -- ripening cherry tomatoes - with enough ready to pick for dinner today!!


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike

Low turnout.


----------



## Citysnaps

NYC.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Katbel




----------



## Apple fanboy

A Goldfinch


----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Eric

Sunrise over the city this morning, was an early shoot.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike




----------



## Katbel




----------



## Citysnaps

That's an impromptu street portrait of Malik, in San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## fooferdoggie

it was a least a foot higher earlier in the day.


----------



## mollyc

development and scan day! nikon f100 + ektar 100


----------



## Eric

Another sunrise from last week's test shoot, I'll be taking a group out next weekend for the sunset at this location.


----------



## mollyc

Eric said:


> Another sunrise from last week's test shoot, I'll be taking a group out next weekend for the sunset at this location.
> 
> View attachment 14855



are the streets that color from sun or the street lights? really interesting effect.


----------



## Eric

mollyc said:


> are the streets that color from sun or the street lights? really interesting effect.



Streets are lit by street lights and the houses are picking up the color from the dark blue sky as the sun comes up in the background. It's the blue hour effect and the only way to achieve it is to shoot during the hour before sunrise or the after sunset when it casts that shade onto the subject. 

So I got up at 3 AM to drive and be at this location to shoot up to and through the sunrise, it's also a good learning experience because it would've been much better shooting after sunset in the evening, because most of these homes will have their lights on and it will add much more to it. That's why I'll be doing it again next week, only with a group because there's safety in numbers, especially during the evenings in the city.


----------



## mollyc

yep i definitely got the blue hour from this. it’s striking compared to the street color.


----------



## Citysnaps

Ocean Beach, San Francisco.


----------



## Spike

Funicular, Porto


----------



## mollyc

nikon f100 + ektar 100


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## mollyc

nikon f100 + kodak gold 200


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Citysnaps

Ricky, San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood.


----------



## oldBCguy

Part of a floral setting that caught my attention while walking to some morning shopping at the local Mall (June/20).


----------



## Katbel




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## mollyc

a couple of weeks ago I posted a digital version of this image. I wanted to like the film one better, because "film," but the dynamic range and composition were better in the other image. Still, I like seeing the differences in the "same" photo through different media. (and clearly I didn't edit out the fuzz from the scan....oops)

nikon f100 + kodak gold


----------



## Spike

Barbershop, Marrakech


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Katbel

Northern flickers


----------



## oldBCguy

A touch of what looked to me like floral "fireworks'" - caught early this morning on a walk through a local park.


----------



## mollyc

nikon f100 + ektar 100


----------



## Katbel

oldBCguy said:


> A touch of what looked to me like floral "fireworks'" - caught early this morning on a walk through a local park.



They look like  allium, maybe , but I like your definition of fireworks!


----------



## mollyc

Katbel said:


> They look like  allium, maybe , but I like your definition of fireworks!



they don't seem tall enough though?? mixed in with some black eyed susans or something similar, I think, based on the other leaves....but alliums should be like 3 feet tall....


----------



## oldBCguy

mollyc said:


> they don't seem tall enough though?? mixed in with some black eyed susans or something similar, I think, based on the other leaves....but alliums should be like 3 feet tall....



These plants 'are' actually quite tall .. the stems are hidden in this photo, I concentrated on the flowers.  The composite flower 'balls' are rather large now, and the individual flowers spreading out.  I have watched this particular grouping since it came out this year, and it's been interesting and fun to see the development.


----------



## mollyc

oldBCguy said:


> These plants 'are' actually quite tall .. the stems are hidden in this photo, I concentrated on the flowers.  The composite flower 'balls' are rather large now, and the individual flowers spreading out.  I have watched this particular grouping since it came out this year, and it's been interesting and fun to see the development.



probably is allium, then. they are in the onion family, like chives and garlic, but ornamental only and usually very tall.


----------



## DT

Had an early afternoon business meeting ... here, yesterday ... *snicker*

I mean, we __did__ talk business:

"I need to get some stuff on done on X"







Beach was __huge__ for our neck of the woods, water was beautiful.


And yes, don't fuck with the turtles


----------



## oldBCguy

Floral grouping within a small portion of an outside window-garden - captured during my morning walk yesterday.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Katbel

Classic Allium. I will post a photo without the petals soon.


----------



## Spike

Douro River Valley


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Had an early afternoon business meeting ... here, yesterday ... *snicker*
> 
> I mean, we __did__ talk business:
> 
> "I need to get some stuff on done on X"




This day, I also found a really nice sand dollar, this is about the size of an English muffin


----------



## mollyc




----------



## DT

Spike said:


> Douro River Valley




That's a beautiful pic, but it's also very mysterious, a bit ominous, neat mix of image and tone.


----------



## oldBCguy

Love the colours and shapes -- observed in some gardens 'fencing' properties, in a local neighbourhood - morning walk recently.


----------



## Citysnaps

Street portrait, in San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood.


----------



## Spike

Funicular, Porto.


----------



## Katbel

Ceanothus Victoria or California lilac: intense blue and honey scent


----------



## mollyc

nikon f100 + portra 400


----------



## DT

Costello and Abbott​


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> nikon f100 + portra 400




Excellent photo ... but tell us about the tacos


----------



## mollyc

DT said:


> Excellent photo ... but tell us about the tacos



they are my favorite tacos. they make these really good shrimp and asian chili sauce ones. we went to this town three summers in a row and this year we are going somewhere else.


----------



## Citysnaps

Ocean Beach, San Francisco. Where the Ravens grow big and strong on a diet of small children.


----------



## oldBCguy

"Shapes and Shadows" -- view along a pedestrian bridge over the Similkameen River - observed during a trail walk in EC Manning Provincial Park, BC (July/20).


----------



## Spike

Bay Bridge.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## fooferdoggie

pretty sure this is someone's backyard on Lake Oswego.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## mollyc

fujica half + ilford hp5


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## fooferdoggie

when your rich you can have a covered bridge over nothing.


----------



## Spike

Barcelona, appears to be a couples bench.


----------



## Eric

Some of the neat victorian homes from this neighborhood in downtown SF taken from a steep hillside with a group. We all had tripods at strange angles and my camera fell on my head with a heavy ass lens then rolled down the hill, but we both survived. Good times!


----------



## Katbel

Another closeup of a Ceanothus


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## r.harris1

Along my walk this morning.


----------



## mollyc

bunny on kodak gold 200


----------



## fooferdoggie

New pup a great dane Athena.


----------



## mollyc

fooferdoggie said:


> New pup a great dane Athena.
> View attachment 15140



is she yours?


----------



## fooferdoggie

mollyc said:


> is she yours?



do I like crazy to you???  no our daughters family. so we get the best part just being a grandparent of a Great Dane.


----------



## Citysnaps

Impromptu street portrait, in San Francisco.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## oldBCguy

A yellow rose - in a nice bloom - that caught my eye on an early-morning walkabout recently.


----------



## Spike

City Hall wedding during solar eclipse, San Francisco.


----------



## mollyc

nikon f100 + ektar 100


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco impromptu street portrait.


----------



## oldBCguy

Cirsium arvense -- 'Canada (or 'Canadian') thistle' - the common name applied to this species in BC.  Observed these stalks & their flowers on a summer trail walk within EC Manning Provincial Park, BC (July/20).


----------



## Katbel

This rose has a delicate fragrance, unusual for the modern roses. To keep the scent I digitally put it in a glass bowl


----------



## Jumpthesnark

Interior of an abandoned high desert homesteader shack near Joshua Tree, Calif. 
Sony Alpha a7 MkII, Sigma 24mm f/1.4 Art lens, 1/200 @ f/6.3, ISO 50


----------



## Spike

Backstage.


----------



## mollyc

last summer on portra 400 with the broken f100


----------



## Citysnaps

Somewhere over central California. iPhone 5s.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike

San Francisco, I think,


----------



## Katbel




----------



## oldBCguy

A well-decayed tree stump that caught my eye on a walk through Cameron Park (a local Municipal Park) early this morning.


----------



## mollyc

the broken f100 + portra 400


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco's Mission neighborhood. Probably an iPhone 4s or 5.


----------



## oldBCguy

... contrasting leaves ... in one of the outside gardens at the local Rec Centre, early-morning walkabout yesterday.


----------



## Spike

Best bike rack ever? Azores.


----------



## Katbel

Waiting for the heat to arrive..hopefully will not be a heat dome like last year, finger crossed


----------



## mollyc

broken f100 + portra 400


----------



## fooferdoggie

Mt hood with just a little while poking out here and there. I wish it looked as good as it does to my eyes but nope.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. a view of ferns and buttercups in their bright spring colours - morning walk through local park earlier this week.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike

Train station, Lisbon.


----------



## Katbel

Brasco violets close their petals every night


----------



## mollyc

fujica half + ilford hp5


----------



## oldBCguy

A large eco-sculpture (dragon) at Cameron Park, a local Municipal Park - erected recently, and observed during an early-morning walk this week.  There are two of these eco-sculptures in the Park at present - expect to see more on the next visit (there was a spider, bug, butterfly, and dragon last year).


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike

Coimbra.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc

the broken f100 + portra 400. no, i didn't use a tilt shift lens, this was with a regular 35mm, but it shows how the focusing plane was messed up in this particular body.


----------



## Citysnaps

Strawberry farmland, Watsonville, California.  Probably from an iPhone X.


----------



## oldBCguy

A floral view - early-morning walkabout of the outside gardens at the local rec centre, one day last week.


----------



## Spike

Cemetery, Lisbon.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a wooden case I made for a really expensive new tool for Chris King.


----------



## Katbel

fooferdoggie said:


> a wooden case I made for a really expensive new tool for Chris King.
> View attachment 15342



There is no   icon but you'll deserve it!


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Jumpthesnark

mollyc said:


> the broken f100 + portra 400. no, i didn't use a tilt shift lens, this was with a regular 35mm, but it shows how the focusing plane was messed up in this particular body.



Slap a Lens Baby label on it and sell it!


----------



## Jumpthesnark

The “Banner Art” sculpture by John Banks in Imperial Beach, Calif., at sunset. You can only see the letters spell the word "art" from a certain angle - from anywhere else the sculpture just looks like some wavy red tubes. I'll post another photo tomorrow that shows the sculpture from a different angle.

Canon 5D MkIV, Canon EF 70-200mm 2.8 lens, 1/500 @ 2.8, ISO 320


----------



## mollyc

Jumpthesnark said:


> Slap a Lens Baby label on it and sell it!



i do use lb lenses. but that wasn’t my intention with this photo. but a year later i see the charm in some of these poorly focused images.


----------



## Jumpthesnark

Here's a diptych of two photos showing different angles of the "Banner Art" sign in Imperial Beach, Calif., as promised yesterday in post #189. Unless you look at them from the correct angle, they're just a bunch of bent red tubes. But like everything else, when you look at them the right way, there's more than first meets the eye.


----------



## Spike

Window, street art. Ajuda neighborhood of Lisbon.


----------



## Katbel

I've tried everything...


----------



## mollyc

Katbel said:


> View attachment 15362
> I've tried everything...



oh no, the cone of shame! what happened?


----------



## Citysnaps

_

_


----------



## Katbel

mollyc said:


> oh no, the cone of shame! what happened?



Snip snip..not my decision but I understand it. In the past I had  cats not neutered.
At the right time of the year they go crazy and you too


----------



## mollyc

i maybe already shared this as part of a diptych here...not sure. i recently started a new film only ig account, so i am now sharing my digital images at mr and my film images here (mostly...some exceptions will occur over time).

fujica half + ilford hp5 | home dev/scanned


----------



## Citysnaps

Pantone possibilities anxiety. So many colors, so little time.


----------



## Spike

Mausoleum.


----------



## Apple fanboy

From my recent trip to Ben Nevis. Only took a 50mm for weight reasons so did a few free hand panos. Some worked better than others.


----------



## oldBCguy

Spotted a nice setting of 'Tiger Lillies' on an early-morning, local neighbourhood walk today - a first observation of the year - singled out this one to post here.


----------



## Katbel

Astrantia red : tiny flower, rich in details


----------



## mollyc

before dinner | nikon f100 + portra 400


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Spike

Lisbon Metro.


----------



## DT

Portofino Bay at Universal, from the park access bridge


----------



## DT

At night from the Thirsty Fish (bar) looking across towards our room, they had opera singers performing live from a balcony on the other side, it was a fun night after a long day of having my spine twisted 





(Also some orbs ...)


----------



## Citysnaps

Impromptu street portrait in SF.


----------



## DT

Wow, neat pic and a nice amount of W E I R D


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> At night from the Thirsty Fish (bar) looking across towards our room, they had opera singers performing live from a balcony on the other side, it was a fun night after a long day of having my spine twisted
> 
> View attachment 15407
> 
> (Also some orbs ...)



Ooh neat, love the night shots!


----------



## oldBCguy

"Poppies in the Park" ... caught during an early-morning walkabout in local Park today.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Ooh neat, love the night shots!




Yeah, this iPhone 13PM does an insanely good job, and there's no settings changes, you just P&S, it goes into night mode, samples a ton of pics, performs the image processing magic, and *poof*, cool night photo


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Katbel




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------

